# clerkship (clinical clerkship)



## teszler

Please translate "clinical clerkships" to Romanian:  

The definition in English is: 

Programs for second- , third- , and fourth-year students in the undergraduate medical education in which the students receive clinical training and experience in teaching hospitals or affiliated health centers. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## OldAvatar

I guess is _rezidenţiat_.
But let's wait for some others opinions, I have a feeling that the term doesn't exactly mean the same thing, since _rezidenţiat _is applicable for those who just finished the medical education.


----------



## teszler

Right, that's not the correct term. _Rezidenţiat _is the equivalent of "residency" (in American English) or "specialty training" (in British English) and it's relevant for full-fledged M.D.s after graduation. Clerkships are shorter periods (weeks or months) on the various wards during medical school (and sometimes also during internship).


----------



## irinadumi

Hi, 

As I recall, I believe you can call that either _practică _or _stagiu. _I hope this helps.


----------



## mikey21

Indeed, "practică" and "stagiu" refer to the training that undergraduates have to undergo at various stages of their education process, so yes.

"Stagiu" is associated with the military, so my vote is for "practică medicală".


----------

